# 2015 ONLINE REGISTRATION FOR BERLIN KLASSIK -- register early to save --



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

Our 2015 registration is now open. New Classes have been added for this year along with opening up our exhibition grounds to all makes & models euro.
For more information visit our events page: http://berlinklassik.ca/Car_Show/car_show_events/

http://reg.berlinklassik.ca










Berlin Klassik ~ the meaning behind the name…

Berlin Klassik would like to take a minute to explain our origin. The name Berlin originated because the land on which the city of Kitchener sits was sold to a small group of German Descendants who wanted land and freedom of worship and beliefs. The colony named the area “Town of Berlin” from 1854 to 1912 then changed to the “City of Berlin” from 1912 to 1916 in honour of the settlers’ German heritage, hence the name Berlin Klassik.

Rain or shine the goal of the Berlin Klassik Car Show is to attract enthusiasts, both local and from abroad, to come out and see what European enthusiasts have to offer. It is also a great way to end an amazing show season.

*SATURDAY – PRE SHOW ENTERTAINMENT*
(Saturday September 12th 2015)

• CAR WASH & DETAILING DAY by JRP & SONAX
• CHIP TUNING & DYNO DAY by FOREIGN AUTOMOTIVE & UNITRONIC
• SWAP MEET DUST OFF

FREE GENERAL ADMISSION & PARKING ON THE SATURDAY 

SWAP MEET BOOTH PRICING FOR SAT. & SUN: (Proceeds will be donated to the Princess Margaret Foundation) 

• $50 for a 10×20 plot
• $75 for a 20×20 plot
• $100 for a 30×20 plot

*NOTE (ONLY USED PARTS MAY BE SOLD FOR THIS EVENT UNLESS YOU ARE AN OFFICIAL SPONSOR)

VENUE TIMES

Staff on Site: 8:00am
Swap Meet Vendors Setup – 9am – 10:00am
Gates Open @10am & Close @4pm

Please contact us right away if you are interested in a Swap Meet Vending Plot, as space is limited and on a first come first serve basis.
http://berlinklassik.ca/Car_Show/events/swap-meet/

*SUNDAY – MAIN EVENT CAR SHOW*
(Sunday September 13th 2015)

GENERAL PRICING:

• Pre Online Vehicle Registration – $25.00
• Day of Vehicle Registration – $30.00
• Exhibition – $20.00 (non judged event area within the show grounds)
• Dyno – $65.00
• Burnout – $20.00
• Top Dawg – $35.00 (if you think you have what it takes to be the BEST of show)
• Walk-In – $10.00
• Children Under 12 – FREE
• FREE Parking

VENUE TIMES

Staff on Site: 6:30am
Sponsors/Vendors Entrance to Setup– 7am – 9:00am for setup
Gates Open for Vehicle Entries – 9am – 12pm
Show Times – 10am – 5pm

MOBILE DYNO ON SITE:

On-Site mobile dyno – provided by Dyno Dynamics and Altech Performance
The Dyno will start at 9:30am and end at 5:00pm so come early to get your running number as we limit the day to only 30 dyno runs. There will also be awards for top HP for the day.

Price: $65.00


----------

